# larvae in livefood



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

just wandering, can the larvae and to that effect the bettles found in cricket boxes be fed to a bearded dragon?

always wandered, never known


----------



## fraggs (Mar 16, 2009)

I feed my beardie them all the time, and the beetles they turn into... :Na_Na_Na_Na:
~fraggs


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes.

They're meal worm larvae and subsequent beetles, or so I'm led to believe.


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks, it will be good to add more variety to his diet hehe


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Yes.
> 
> They're meal worm larvae and subsequent beetles, or so I'm led to believe.


Generally speaking, the larvae that are found in with crix are actually dermestid beetle larvae: mealworm are feeder insects in their own right.


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah i thought mealworms were mealworm beetle larvae

are the dermestid larvae okay to feed?


----------



## fraggs (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah, : victory: I feed both mealworms and the dermestid larvae to my beardie and he gobbles them all up 
~fraggs


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

Who put this in the newbie section I found it very useful:blush:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Indeed the fuzzy caterpillar things are dermestid beetle larvae.

Scavenging little monsters that eat up the dead crickets and cricket poop, then start on the live crickets....

They are invasive (if they get out they CAN breed in your house) and the beetles bite. 

Museums use them to clean skeletons for display.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> They are invasive (if they get out they CAN breed in your house) and the beetles bite.


And the flippin beetles fly all over the place if they escape and annoy the hell out of you lol.


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

alexwilliamsreptiles said:


> Who put this in the newbie section I found it very useful:blush:


i put it in here to 1. get more help and 2. help others

ive been keeping lizzards for 4 years and only just thought about it, :blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It's as good a place as any for it- the question comes up a lot on other threads. For the record, my frogs readily eat both the larvae and the adult beetles, although I'm told some lizards don't like them.


----------

